# Corsair RMx Series 850 W (2021)



## crmaris (Mar 30, 2021)

The new Corsair RM850x uses topnotch parts, including Japanese caps and a magnetic levitation fan. It is also one of only two PSUs with three EPS connectors! The cherry on top is the high performance, among the best in this category, and the silent operation as long as you keep the load on the minor rails at normal levels. 

*Show full review*


----------



## shilka (Mar 30, 2021)

The lack of an on/off switch for the hybrid fan mode is still an an annoying oversight and almost everything else on the market has a switch so why cant CWT and Corsair have that?
Why does so many companies scew up the hybrid mode its either too relaxed like with the older RMx or way too aggressive like on the EVGA G3

This is why you should have a switch to turn it off give that way everyone have the option at least


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 30, 2021)

Cables still ugly as all hell, and probably awful to route (past RMx experiences). I much prefer the Seasonic stock cables.


----------



## mechtech (Mar 30, 2021)

With inline cable capacitors, if the cap blows will you lose power or just an increase in ripple??



Alexa said:


> Cables still ugly as all hell, and probably awful to route (past RMx experiences). I much prefer the Seasonic stock cables.


I think all psu cables suck. They need to use more but smaller copper stands and EPDM jacket so they are really flexible.

I have 12/3 SOOW extension cable that’s more flexible than psu cables.   Just sad.

Edit https://www.generalcable.com/assets.../cord-products/CAR_0143_17FREE_SOOW_SS_LR.pdf


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 30, 2021)

mechtech said:


> With inline cable capacitors, if the cap blows will you lose power or just an increase in ripple??
> 
> 
> I think all psu cables suck. They need to use more but smaller copper stands and EPDM jacket so they are really flexible.
> ...


Out of all the PSUs I've worked with, when it comes to cable flexibility, RMx is the worst, Seasonic is fantastic, and Fractal Design ION+ is the best. Too bad the last PSU makes soda acid sounds.

I have a cramped case and my cable management in the back is trash, so being able to easily install a PSU automatically makes the cables great.


----------



## juular (Mar 30, 2021)

mechtech said:


> With inline cable capacitors, if the cap blows will you lose power or just an increase in ripple??


The latter, they're parallel to the load (you can cut them off if you want to), not like you'll ever see an in-cable capacitor blow-up tho.


----------



## Makaveli (Mar 30, 2021)

Can't go wrong with a Corsair PSU great quality.

My first one was a AX750 unit about 10 years ago and that is still running strong in a backup machine.

And I went with an AX850 Model for my AM4 build and it has a 10 year warranty and expect it to last like the last unit did for many years to come.


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 30, 2021)

Makaveli said:


> Can't go wrong with a Corsair PSU great quality.
> 
> My first one was a AX750 unit about 10 years ago and that is still running strong in a backup machine.
> 
> And I went with an AX850 Model for my AM4 build and it has a 10 year warranty and expect it to last like the last unit did for many years to come.


As skeptical as I was about my CX 650, it was a reliable unit that served me well. Of course, it's now been replaced by a new king, the Seasonic Prime PX-750, but it is still a good backup PSU.


----------



## Makaveli (Mar 30, 2021)

Alexa said:


> As skeptical as I was about my CX 650, it was a reliable unit that served me well. Of course, it's now been replaced by a new king, the Seasonic Prime PX-750, but it is still a good backup PSU.



Corsair and Seasonic are top of the stack if you ask me. Can't go wrong with either!


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Mar 30, 2021)

Alexa said:


> Too bad the last PSU makes soda acid sounds.


ION+ ?
That one has one of the best fans in the PSU market


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 30, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> ION+ ?
> That one has one of the best fans in the PSU market


I know, but my two replacements had the worst electrical noise ever, sounded like it was about to explode. Pour some Pepsi in a glass and listen to the acid. That's literally it.

My Seasonic makes no such sound, in fact, no sound at all.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Mar 30, 2021)

Hell yeah man, the RMx 2018 is one of the top performers in the gold efficiency PSUs family, so glad to see Corsair and CWT updates an already top performing unit.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Mar 30, 2021)

Alexa said:


> RMx is the worst, Seasonic is fantastic, and Fractal Design ION+ is the best.


who manufactures the ION+?


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Mar 30, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> who manufactures the ION+?


High Power. I'm talking in cable flexibility, not overall PSU quality. In terms of quality I'd take Seasonic Prime Ultra Plat (also known as PX) or higher.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Mar 30, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> who manufactures the ION+?


HEC, also known as High Power


----------



## shilka (Mar 31, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> HEC, also known as High Power


HEC and HighPower are not the same company you got them mixed up
HighPower is also known as Sirtec or Sirfa

HEC is also known as Cougar and as some other name with case i forgot


----------



## Platinum certified Husky (Mar 31, 2021)

I find it amusing that someone high up in Corsair keep bashing Seasonic for using cheap fan controller in their PSUs, while most Corsair PSUs don't have a simple physical hybrid fan switch except AX series which is OEM by Seasonic.
And it is already 2021, why do Corsair have to cheap out on PCIE cables? Those split 6+2 pin cables look ugly and are super difficult to work with.

2021 version looks like a downgrade to me, it is significantly louder than 2018 version while the performance is almost the same as 2018 version.


----------



## watzupken (Mar 31, 2021)

Man, when I see the PSU using the magnetic lev fans, I got worried. Having used a few of Corsair's ML fan series, they are terribly loud. The first time I used it, I thought someone switched on the vacuum cleaner. Turns out that the motherboard always start up with 100% fan speed which made the fans ran really loud. It was that annoying that I had to remove them for something cheaper but almost inaudible. From the review, it still seem like at high load, the noise level is very high still.



UltraThicc said:


> I find it amusing that someone high up in Corsair keep bashing Seasonic for using cheap fan controller in their PSUs, while most Corsair PSUs don't have a simple physical hybrid fan switch except AX series which is OEM by Seasonic.
> And it is already 2021, why do Corsair have to cheap out on PCIE cables? Those split 6+2 pin cables look ugly and are super difficult to work with.
> 
> 2021 version looks like a downgrade to me, it is significantly louder than 2018 version while the performance is almost the same as 2018 version.


I think people are not buying their ML fans because they are really loud, so Corsair may have decided to repurpose it. So here we have, 2021 Corsair RMx PSU.


----------



## Arcdar (Mar 31, 2021)

Thanks for a very in-depth review with great pictures and content. You and Wizzard are masters of your craft


----------



## juular (Mar 31, 2021)

UltraThicc said:


> I find it amusing that someone high up in Corsair keep bashing Seasonic for using cheap fan controller in their PSUs, while most Corsair PSUs don't have a simple physical hybrid fan switch except AX series which is OEM by Seasonic.


Personally i'd rather have an appropriate fan controller which translates in more quiet operation than to have a switch i'd have to flick whenever i find myself hearing a PSU when i should.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Mar 31, 2021)

watzupken said:


> Man, when I see the PSU using the magnetic lev fans, I got worried. Having used a few of Corsair's ML fan series, they are terribly loud. The first time I used it, I thought someone switched on the vacuum cleaner. Turns out that the motherboard always start up with 100% fan speed which made the fans ran really loud. It was that annoying that I had to remove them for something cheaper but almost inaudible. From the review, it still seem like at high load, the noise level is very high still.
> 
> 
> I think people are not buying their ML fans because they are really loud, so Corsair may have decided to repurpose it. So here we have, 2021 Corsair RMx PSU.


You need to learn to use fan curves in the UEFI. I have no such problem.


----------



## Platinum certified Husky (Mar 31, 2021)

juular said:


> Personally i'd rather have an appropriate fan controller which translates in more quiet operation than to have a switch i'd have to flick whenever i find myself hearing a PSU when i should.


I mean it is a one time thing tho.
You want hybrid mode? then flick to hybrid mode, and forget about it. You want fan to run continuously? flick to normal mode and done.
Besides, start-stop cycles decrease fluid dynamic bearing's  lifespan the most.

What I wanted to say is that Corsair themselves cheap out on things too, PCIE cables, hybrid mode switchs (you may not want it, but some people do)
It will be nice if they can stop being double standard.


----------



## juular (Mar 31, 2021)

Platinum certified Husky said:


> What I want to said is that Corsair themselves cheap out on things too, PCIE cables, hybrid mode switchs (you may not want it, but some people do)
> It will be nice if they can stop being double standard.


They do have such feature on higher end PSUs, RM-i, HX-i, AX-i all permit editing of the fan curve through iCUE. Product segmentation ? Maybe, but RM-x is not exactly cheap PSU and adding a feature which will be used by 10% of users but will add cost for all is not exactly good thing. Seasonic can make that happen because they literally just have two PSU platforms so less money spend on tooling and they have higher margins to start with being OEM themselves (in addition to their PSUs not being exactly cheap either, PRIME especially). Other than that, what other PSUs have you seen having fan mode control button ? Can't think of anything from the top of my head but i think there were literally just one or two other.
Edit: and what's up with cables exactly ? They're not cheap just because Seasonic uses ribbon cables and Corsair doesn't. A matter of preference, no more. Speaking of which, i'd rather have ribbon cables too in exchange of not having in-cable capacitors, but if someone at Corsair thinks that having practically the best ripple supression in class is better - i'm fine with that, it's one time thing, install and forget.


----------



## Platinum certified Husky (Mar 31, 2021)

juular said:


> it's one time thing, install and forget.


Except every time you look inside your case, you will see those ugly  6+2pin piggy tail.
Besides, aren't those piggy tail cables dangerous to be used on high power GPUs? 

They are cheaper because Corsair can use less cables for same amount of PCIE connectors.


----------



## Metroid (Mar 31, 2021)

I never had a problem with evga superflower psu's, corsair i had already 4 that have blown away and all of them are rmx series, although the warranty has always worked flawless, so i cant complain as long they replace it.


----------



## juular (Mar 31, 2021)

Platinum certified Husky said:


> Except every time you look inside your case, you will see those ugly  6+2pin piggy tail.
> Besides, aren't those piggy tail cables dangerous to be used on high power GPUs?
> 
> They are cheaper because Corsair can use less cables for same amount of PCIE connectors.


Doesn't literally everyone else including Seasonic piggy-tails their PCIe cables ? I'm all for PSU manufacturers to stop doing that because if you really need two PCIe power connectors for your GPU then you most likely should use two separate cables powered by separate outlets on the PSU anyway, but that ain't gonna change because people are stupid.


----------



## Platinum certified Husky (Mar 31, 2021)

juular said:


> Doesn't literally everyone else including Seasonic piggy-tails their PCIe cables ? I'm all for PSU manufacturers to stop doing that because if you really need two PCIe power connectors for your GPU then you most likely should use two separate cables powered by separate outlets on the PSU anyway, but that ain't gonna change because people are stupid.


Oh, cr*p you're right lol
I thought all Seasonic PCIE cables are one connector per cable. Apparently only PRIME series are bundled with this kind of cable.


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Mar 31, 2021)

Thinking about it now, it is disappointing they didn't went with flat cables with this refresh especially since the RM 2019 had flat cables.

I myself have no problem with in line caps but seeing how people complain about them and the fact that most new PSUs comes with flat cables now it would have been preferable to include them


----------



## Deleted member 205776 (Apr 3, 2021)

Platinum certified Husky said:


> Oh, cr*p you're right lol
> I thought all Seasonic PCIE cables are one connector per cable. Apparently only PRIME series are bundled with this kind of cable.


My Prime PX-750 has three separate PCIe cables included, no daisy chain, but it does have the 6+2 piggy tail which I honestly don't mind. Using two cables to power my 3070. Considering how much better it was to route these cables compared to any of Corsair's cables, I'll take it. No dumb inline caps either.


----------



## crmaris (Apr 9, 2021)

Arcdar said:


> Thanks for a very in-depth review with great pictures and content. You and Wizzard are masters of your craft


Thank you!


----------



## Fnaticx (Oct 24, 2021)

First comment i had to make and account to said this: Can someone please explain why the 2018 version comes with 3 PCIE cable a total of 6 PCIE connectors and 2 cables 8 pin for the CPU and the 2021 version comes with 2 PCIE cables a total of 4 connectors and 3!! 8 pin CPU cables when i saw that i was like what kind of motherboard would need a total of 3x8 of power??! MAYBE is a mistake? and a youtube video from Corsair Spain was reviewing the new PSU 2021 ver and he said you should try to avoid connecting a graphics with 2x8 connector with one cable of the PCIE ( daisy chain ) because of the new graphics card. So my question is what about the 3080 custom cards or the 3090 that requires 3x8 the 2018 you could use 3 different cables and now your stuck with 2 how can you even manage the future with 2 only PCIE cables from the 2021 version when the 3090 Ti/Super comes out in January there saying is going to utilize 400-500w So that means using 2 cables will not work unless you risk losing the PSU cables or damaging the graphics card and the people having the 2018 are safer because you got a total of 6 PCIE connectors so when the new graphics card in 2022 code name Ampere requires 4x8! your safer with 3 cables than with 2.


----------



## juular (Oct 24, 2021)

Fnaticx said:


> why the 2018 version comes with 3 PCIE cable a total of 6 PCIE connectors and 2 cables 8 pin for the CPU and the 2021 version comes with 2 PCIE cables a total of 4 connectors and 3!!


Because nVidia wanted to use EPS connectors for their 12-pin adapter at first to make sure that people wouldn't try connecting it with 6-pin cables which wouldn't hold up and the GPU would have no way of knowing that it's connected through adapter using 6-pin cables (the +2 part of 6+2 is there to tell the GPU that it's the new, improved cable standard, it's not technically needed as +2 part doesn't provide power, it's better 6-pin connector itself that's rated for higher current). But then they changed their mind to use 6+2 after all. Corsair RM-x 2021 was in development just at this time, and it was too late to change the project so they kept it as is.


----------



## Fnaticx (Oct 24, 2021)

juular said:


> Because nVidia wanted to use EPS connectors for their 12-pin adapter at first to make sure that people wouldn't try connecting it with 6-pin cables which wouldn't hold up and the GPU would have no way of knowing that it's connected through adapter using 6-pin cables (the +2 part of 6+2 is there to tell the GPU that it's the new, improved cable standard, it's not technically needed as +2 part doesn't provide power, it's better 6-pin connector itself that's rated for higher current). But then they changed their mind to use 6+2 after all. Corsair RM-x 2021 was in development just at this time, and it was too late to change the project so they kept it as is.


Wait i am confuse the 2018 version does have or doesn't have EPS connectors? As far as i know both of the versions have 6+2 cables so don't know why you mention.
I got (the 2018) version and now i don't know if to return it for the new version or if am better of with the (2018) because of my graphics card connectors.
My question is, is it better to connect a graphics card that has 3x8 connectors with 3 individual cables or daisy chain the thing with 2 only cables that the 2021 version comes with??? what version is more future proof as well the old one or the new 2021 one. I wonder is Corsair is ready for this : https://www.tweaktown.com/news/8231...s7VoA3oAZl4Ry4yTBH70WpI-Ia-fbpAUxgR5Dq36r7vPU



Fnaticx said:


> Wait i am confuse the 2018 version does have or doesn't have EPS connectors? As far as i know both of the versions have 6+2 cables so don't know why you mention. Because i never mentioned the 6 pin justg the normal PICIE 6+2 connectors in total, you can call it the Pcie connector but that doesn't refers to the point.
> I got (the 2018) version and now i don't know if to return it for the new version or if am better of with the (2018) because of my graphics card connectors.
> My question is, is it better to connect a graphics card that has 3x8(yes 8 pin) connectors with 3 individual cables or daisy chain the thing with 2 only cables that the 2021 version comes with??? what version is more future proof as well the old one or the new 2021 one.


----------



## juular (Oct 25, 2021)

Fnaticx said:


> Wait i am confuse the 2018 version does have or doesn't have EPS connectors? As far as i know both of the versions have 6+2 cables so don't know why you mention.


Ofc it does, but 2021 has more of them because they were also supposed to be used to for supplying power to the GPU.
3x separate cables is obviously better but 2x should do it. No idea about RTX3090 Ti or Lovelace tho, i'm sure if you would have issues with your PSU and would yell loud enough at Corsair support they would be able to send you 3rd cable. But if you already have 2018 version, why change it to 2021 then ?


----------



## Fnaticx (Oct 25, 2021)

juular said:


> Ofc it does, but 2021 has more of them because they were also supposed to be used to for supplying power to the GPU.
> 3x separate cables is obviously better but 2x should do it. No idea about RTX3090 Ti or Lovelace tho, i'm sure if you would have issues with your PSU and would yell loud enough at Corsair support they would be able to send you 3rd cable. But if you already have 2018 version, why change it to 2021 then ?


I live in a place where the power goes out alot and i have lost 1 battery backup and 1 PSU already. I really liked the Corsair 2018 because seems to be strong so far and kinda was thinking that in the future if i ever needed to get another one. So i am not sure right now if to buy another 2018 is on sale for $111.99 or just stay with this one and in the future get the 2021 version but the problem is the 2xPCIE cables. Maybe ill build another pc as well not so sure, but is kinda a bummer that the new version has 2 not 3 like all the 850w PSU even some 750psu has. At the end do you think the 2021 ver is better than the 2018?


----------



## webdigo (Nov 22, 2021)

How does one get the 2018 version? That one seems more quiet. Does it say 2018 on the box?


----------

